# Jointing at edge/corner of case for minimalist simple design



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

Oneuni

I wanna discuss and exchange the experiences about:
the most compatible and safe for structure of solid wood case at the edge corner part. 








http://lh6.ggpht.com/_dGu_Mb1_3WQ/T.../Q7Re321SfYE/70x40x70 simple shelves case.jpg
This section are the end of planks, in simple minimalist design it need to be the joint in 90 degree corner angle. there are 2 options: 
1. by bird/dove tails configuration, and or finger joint pattern.
2. by 45 degree cross_cutting at the end or edges. 
However, those 2 structures are fix position jointing that against the solid wood character. 
A matter of fact, for solid wood at top and side part of the case are need a moveable tolerance for shrinking and expanding the planks/boards of case(cabinet/chest).
In my town, to get the advance hardware of joinery-fitting are very rare. whilst import ones are not affordable or not economist.
any suggestion on it, please ? thanks before hand.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

You don't say the size. If not too big, 45 angles and inserts of solid wood across the corners. Here is an example http://woodgears.ca/box_joint_alt/index.html


----------



## Oneuni (Sep 6, 2009)

*Jointing structure at corner edge of wooden-case cabinet*

Thanks for giving the clear picture of your work in joining the corner of case box and also the 45 degree descent and the elaborate of box joint and dovetail. 
as or the size, it is for the wooden plank(not plywood) in the thickness range of 2 to 3 cm or in average oh 0.5 inch to 1 inch. 
I do familiar with dove tails joint and the box joint, the question is: if we do that structure in jointing the corner edge of a simple case or cabinet that made of solid wood in 2 0r 3 pieces side to side laminated board, will it gonna crack or not, as we know that the solid wood side-laminated planks are need a tiny space to move(expand & shrinking) that adapt with climates changes(=humidity). 
Any 'crack' damage-cases been reported with these fix dovetail jointing upon the Top leave or side-board of a cabinet or case/chest so far? especially in 4 season country? If anyone had experince with it please posting some picture here. 
Secondary reason as minor aspect is this simple minimalist design prefer to perform a full clean wood scene on surfaces or outer parts. Its merely without the appearance of wood's end and no jointing structure details are showing on the pieces. Clean looking, a bare wooden lines/texture alone, simple and minimalism, this is come from the idealist designer's wishes. 
This is our part of challenging work, in woodworking structure as well. 
Making a simple design piece in a minimalist structure of wood-working.


----------

